# wally world setup question



## AZshwagg (Mar 18, 2006)

I got the wally world setup(the one Brother Grunt told me about) , It was very cheap. I wondering, when i bought the dual socket for the cfl's, could I buy two more dual sockets and screw them on the origanal and put 4 cfl's or would they blow out?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 18, 2006)

There should be a wattage rating for each part. You do not want to exceed those ratings. It would be better to buy two fixtures if doing that. IMO


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 18, 2006)

I would probably try it.  No more watts that your dealing with may just work...  Keep an eye on it just to be sure.  Or if you dont feel comfortable with it, then do as Mutt says.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah, I'll fo with mutt's advice.Thanks!


----------

